# red honey south ga



## merdoc (May 4, 2010)

I keep couple hives in my yard this year they made 5gal red honey titi honey my bees get it back this fall.Last year took them to the river and made a dark syruppy honey blackgum i think.I get a nice wildflower honey early spring it got mixed in with the red stuff so lost it.late april made 2 gallons gallberry its good honey.I just wanted to say hold your comb up to a light so you can see the color before you extract once mixed to late then.I learned another lesson the hardway just wanted to share.


----------

